# Newbie. Need some help...



## Skylar (Jul 24, 2013)

So I decided I wanted to start my first salt water tank so I picked up a 55 gallon aquarium, 44 pounds of green rocks for the base of my tank, a 50 gallon filter, a 55 gallon heater. So I set up the 55 gallon tank, let it cycle for a bit, and the ph, nitrate, and nitrite leves were all good. So I was goon to buy some salt and love rock and some fish. When I got to the sore they roc commended that I buy some mollies to put in the 55 gallon along with a bit of live rock so I could build up some bacteria. So I bought 2 silvers and 2 Dalmations. I also bought 2 clowns to put into a 10 gallon tank until I could transfer them into the 55. I bought about 5 kg of live rock (2 big rocks). I put one in each tank. Iknowni need a lot more live rock for the 55, but would I be able to put the clowns in there now for like a month or so until I can buy more live rock? The tank has been cycling for a day now. Could I just have the full 5kg in the 55 gallon for now until I get more? Or would my clowns die?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 24, 2013)

Buuuuuuump please answer


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If neither of the tanks has cycled it doesn't matter where you put that rock. Both will need the benefit of the Rocks bacteria once it does cycle.
Mollies are fine to put in a SW tank, no worries there. Its having fish in an uncycled tank that I would be worried about.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> If neither of the tanks has cycled it doesn't matter where you put that rock. Both will need the benefit of the Rocks bacteria once it does cycle.
> Mollies are fine to put in a SW tank, no worries there. Its having fish in an uncycled tank that I would be worried about.
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html


Very well said....I agree with the livestock being in the tank until its cycled...


----------

